# Gas Powered Post Driver



## Heffalump (Apr 10, 2017)

Seriously contemplating getting one. Word is they're the bees knees for t-posts etc. 

Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Bedford T (Apr 10, 2017)

How many posts you gotta set? I had to think back on this when to the way the post hole digger felt as I pounded then into the soil. I tried the trick of wetting the ground over night for a ways. It was still no fun. I would encourage you to throw caution to the wind and buy that post driver if you have more than a few. I used one years later and it was not painful at all and the job went so much faster. The line was straight.


----------



## Heffalump (Apr 10, 2017)

I have no idea how many, but likely we'll always be setting more.

Mrs. Heffalump is definitely warm to the idea, so I think it's gonna happen....unless I can rent one. Honestly, I think they're ridiculously expensive. $1500? Really? For a little Honda 4cyc and some apparatus? I feel like these things are priced to keep individual consumers out, but small businesses in.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 11, 2017)

I have seen a pneumatic one too. I can't tell you anything about them though.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Striker-Tools-Air-Operated-Post-Driver-43000/202074470


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 15, 2017)

You can rent them for like $20.00 - 25.00 a day.


----------



## Heffalump (Apr 15, 2017)

I wish! Nowhere around me has one. Closest is in Philomath. 

Plus, I have a rule about buying power equipment: when the wife approves the expenditure, I don't question it.


----------



## aokpops (May 6, 2017)

Earthquake makes them .


----------



## DHT (Jun 8, 2017)

We are a forum sponsor...happy to get you a deal!
http://dirtyhandtools.com/product-category/post-driver/


----------

